# wicd: simultaneously done connecting and still connecting

## audiodef

I've gotten wicd working. It connects successfully to my wireless router. But wicd-client says "done connecting" at the bottom while the main window continues to say "connecting" and the "cancel" button is greyed out. 

For now, I'm simply minimizing wicd-client back to its icon, but I'm wondering if I can fix this so I can switch to another network without having to kill wicd-client and/or use wicd-curses.

----------

